# Need replacement dash panels around clock & climate control?



## woodcycl (Apr 9, 2010)

My local shop had to diagnose and repair my car recently and subsequently cracked my dash panels around my (1) clock/vents and (2) climate control. It looks pretty bad actually event though they attempted to glue it back together. They stated it was so brittle due to age with hot & cold over the years being the cause. I believe them as they are pretty legit.

However, I'm interested in finding replacement dash panels, but not sure wher to begin. And, of course, don't want to spend an arm and a leg.

I have a 2001 Pathfinder LE ... that has the faux wood dash panel. See photo for details.

http://woodcycl.com/images/2001%20Nissan%20Pathfinder%20--%20Cracked%20Dash%20around%20Vents%20&%20AC.jpeg










Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan Dash Kits, Wood Dash Kits, Trim Dash Kits, Wood Grain Dash Kit, Carbon Fiber Dash Kit, Molded Dash Kits

this might work. Not sure if they are a plastic overlay or a sticker type but maybe you could contact the company. You could call around to scrap yards and see about getting one off a donor vehicle.

or 

2002 Nissan Pathfinder Custom Dash Kits - CARiD.com

or this type of sticker kit, if you sand the cracks a bit to smooth them out

Robot Check.

Always liked those Pathfinder-- guy at the base of my street has a really nice 2003 with zero exterior rust.


----------



## woodcycl (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Quadraria10. I'm looking for a replacement as opposed to something to place over the existing cracked broken panels.


----------



## sharmanp (Jun 8, 2021)

woodcycl said:


> My local shop had to diagnose and repair my car recently and subsequently cracked my dash panels around my (1) clock/vents and (2) climate control. It looks pretty bad actually event though they attempted to glue it back together. They stated it was so brittle due to age with hot & cold over the years being the cause. I believe them as they are pretty legit.
> 
> However, I'm interested in finding replacement dash panels, but not sure wher to begin. And, of course, don't want to spend an arm and a leg.
> 
> ...


I am in the same situation. The mechanic totally broke it. did you find the replacement?


----------



## sharmanp (Jun 8, 2021)

2001-2004 Nissan Pathfinder Dash Radio Bezel Wood Grain Trim • $108.00


2001-2004 NISSAN PATHFINDER Dash Radio Bezel Wood Grain Trim - $108.00. FOR SALE! 2001-2004 Nissan Pathfinder Dash Radio Bezel Wood Grain Trim FAST 2-3 DAY SHIPPING!!! May Fit other models with same Part Number Color: WOODGRAIN Notes: IN GOOD CONDITION….EASY REPLACEMENT PLEASE REFER TO PICTURES...




picclick.com


----------

